# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  The Bat! Professional Edition 4.2.12.4 Final [Русский]

## alexsey_k

Название Программы: The Bat! Professional Edition 
Версия программы: 4.2.12.4 Final 
Последняя Версия программы: 4.2.12.4 
Адрес официального сайта: nobat 
Язык интерфейса: Русский 
Таблетка: Присутствует 
Системные требования: 
Windows NT 4.0 с Service Pack 6a (SP6a) и Internet Explorer 5.0 
Windows 2000 с Service Pack 4 (SP4) 
Windows XP 
Windows Server 2003 
Windows Vista 
Windows 7

ссылка для скачивания  http://depositfiles.com/files/34hscdb62 
http://uploading.com/files/7d331m44/...2.4_Final.rar/
http://turbo.to/xxp7qqd3e7an.html

----------


## pepsik

какие же вы фуфломёты....

----------

